# Is belt switch NO or NC 2005 brute 650



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

wondering if the switch in the top of the cvt cover is normally open or normally closed? I am trying to wire around it. Thanks


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

If you are trying to bypass the belt light switch, I would not recommend it. By passing the belt light switch will cause a lot of other problems, due to other functions of your bike being wired through the switch. To answer your question though, it is normally open. If your belt light is on, then you either have a loose belt or a hour service trip. What problems are you having? Since you have a 2005 brute 650 the belt light reset info is differant then what is posted in the how to section of the forum. Give us more info on the problem your having and someone will help you out.


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

when i bought it the switch was removed and taped up and zip tied to the frame rail. The cvt cover was epoxied over. I was wanting to clean the wiring up and just remove it, also was planning on getting a cvt cover from a kfx and removing the kebc. Since it is normally open why could you not just unplug it without problems?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

The KEBC is also wired with your 4wd actuator, and your 4wd will not work if the KEBC motor is removed. Sounds like to me that who ever had the bike before you was having belt problems and didn't know how to adjust the deflection of the belt so they just removed the switch from the CVT cover. My advice would be to reinstall the belt switch back into the CVT cover. Then check the belt deflection and adjust the belt if needed. As long as the belt is in proper adjustment, the switch should not trip. Since you purchased the bike used, and probably don't have the service manual for the bike. The service manual is availble for you to download in the download in the manual & map section located at the top of the forum pages. The cost is only $ 7.00 for 3 downloads (if I remember correctly) or you can subscribe to the forum and have access to a wealth of information with-in the entire forum, plus alot of other perks, such as a 10% discount from the forum site sponsers. Subscripton price is only like $10.00 for 20 years if I remember correctly. As far as the manual download, you wont be able to purchass a new manual for a cheaper price, since they sell for $50.00+. Your decision bro.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

im pretty sure the belt switch is normally closed. i ran a jumper across the plug one time and it worked just fine. if u unplug it, and turn the key on, it trips the belt light causing the bike to go into limp mode


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes it is closed.
You should be able to do what you are wanting. 
Just unplug it and stick a paperclip into each hole on the plug. Theres only 2 wires


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

There is a way to remove the KEBC and have your machine work properly but it takes a few additional mods. Just unplugging it won't do the trick. I've been running my machine without the KEBC for about 4 years now. When I removed it and the belt switch, it did away with a whole lot of headaches.


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

IBBRUIN

That is exacty what i want to do. I have found topics on how to get rid of kebc but not the belt switch but if it is normally closed than i guess a little soldering is in my future.

Thanks


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you have the belt switch or cover off, make sure the switch lever is towards the back of the machine. Check the two wires that come off the switch. If you have continuity the switch is normally closed (NC) and all you have to do is make a connection between the two wires on the machine harness where you unplugged the belt switch. I'm pretty sure I cut the plug off and soldered the two wires together and covered them with shrink wrap.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

This guy is like the father of Kawie mods. Seek here and you shall find. 

http://kod.gotdns.com/index.cgi?album=P650_Mods


----------



## John Lee Pettimore (Jul 4, 2013)

IBBruin said:


> This guy is like the father of Kawie mods. Seek here and you shall find.
> 
> http://kod.gotdns.com/index.cgi?album=P650_Mods


This link does not work. Can you copy an paste the modification procedure, please? I have a Prairie 360 that won't clear out of limp mode, even after resetting the switch and clearing the memory. I am assuming that the switch is bad, but you can't buy just the switch. I would like to get it running right again. Thanks.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

just tie the two wires together. Like Phreebsd said, use a paper clip to short the pins in the connector. What I did was strip the insulation off both wires, on the belt switch side of the connector and tied them together. Solder them for a permanently closed loop. It will work and you will never have a belt trip cause limp mode again. Keep in mind, if you let the belt get really loose, it can fail and cause major problems. Like busted CVT cover, broken primary, and who knows what else. So take the cover off and inspect/adjust the belt from time to time.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Take it off, put the kfx cover on. Your 2-4 light will flash but who cares. Get rid of the extra crap. You can tell when a belt is going south by the noise or performance.


----------

